# Rehoming two budgies - Markham, Ontario area



## Ace (Aug 1, 2021)

Hello, due to personal reasons, the best option is to rehome them. Chimchim, the older one, turned five this year and is male. Aqua is three turning four and is also male. Chimchim is the more quiet, sweet bird, enjoying standing by the sunlight on the window sill chirping softly, while Aqua loves flying and singing by the window.

If there is any experienced bird owner in or near the Markham area who is interested in taking them in, please contact me via Private Conversation to discuss further details. I want them to hopefully stay together if possible and go to a loving forever home where they will receive the love, attention, and care they deserve.

The adoptive individual or family must have the financial means to care for the birds appropriately, including any veterinarian care, which may be needed. I'm hoping someone on the forum who already knows and understands the best practices in caring for budgies will be able to take my boys in.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Can you post a picture of the boys?


----------



## Ace (Aug 1, 2021)

Cody said:


> Can you post a picture of the boys?











(Pellets)















(That's their vet cage)


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Chimchim and Aqua are adorable! I hope you find them a safe and loving home 💕


----------



## Ace (Aug 1, 2021)

StarlingWings said:


> Chimchim and Aqua are adorable! I hope you find them a safe and loving home 💕


Thank you and I hope so too! (The budgie of your profile is beautiful, I really like the color)


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Both birds are very handsome and deserve the best.
I'm hoping one of our members in your area may be able to step up and give Chimchim and Aqua a wonderful forever home. 💜 💜 *


----------



## Ace (Aug 1, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Both birds are very handsome and deserve the best.
> I'm hoping one of our members in your area may be able to step up and give Chimchim and Aqua a wonderful forever home. 💜 💜 *


Thank you FaeryBee, they really do. Me as well!


----------

